# Bernard Hopkins, Boxings Oldest  and Most Cunning  Champion



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/02/m...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1

I may have to reconsider using my age as an excuse for anything on the mat.


----------



## Buka (Nov 2, 2014)

A true phenom. In my book, one of the smartest fighters ever to box.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 2, 2014)

Buka said:


> A true phenom. In my book, one of the smartest fighters ever to box.



From the article: _"Opponents don&#8217;t worry about facing his speed or power. They fear what&#8217;s going on in his head."_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 2, 2014)

A very special boxer!!!


----------



## Buka (Nov 10, 2014)

Maybe we put the Kibosh on Hopkins. Saw his loss to Sergey Kovalev on Saturday night. Hopkins ran into a bigger, stronger, longer, faster, younger opponent. Kovalev won each and every round, and did so brilliantly. Really mastered his distance in the fight.

I hope Hopkins fights again, wins and maybe retires.


----------



## JKD55 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes  he was very patient and he just to much for Bernard.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Buka said:


> Maybe we put the Kibosh on Hopkins. Saw his loss to Sergey Kovalev on Saturday night. Hopkins ran into a bigger, stronger, longer, faster, younger opponent. Kovalev won each and every round, and did so brilliantly. Really mastered his distance in the fight.
> 
> I hope Hopkins fights again, wins and maybe retires.



Yeah, one last big fight with decent purse even for a loss, but go out like Ricky Hatton.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

bump not


----------

